# HAPPY Update



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Just wanted to post a couple updated pictures of the little squeaker I picked up in our backyard with a broken leg back in October.

She's all grown up now & has been on her own for about a month.  

Until recently, she had been sleeping in a little basket I fixed for her right outside our bedroom window. The past few nights she hasn't come home but is here bright & early every morning for breakfast.  

The night before last, she *did* spend the night in her basket. I thought she was back to stay. 

Yesterday a few of the pijjies were mingling in the back while I was outside & she was among them so I took the opportunity to get a couple pictures.

Early last evening she flew to her basket, had her dinner & the promptly few off. I'm thinking she _might_ have a mate somewhere.  

She's looking good & seems to be doing great. 
She doesn't appear to be _missing _any meals, that's for sure.  

Cindy


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Beautiful Blue Bar Cindy lookin good there. Isnt it nice when there are such happy endings? I thought for sure as broken up as Spirit was she was history but I refuse to give up, even when I know in my heart I should because they would never make it they simply pull through with flying colors. Good Job! 


Cindy


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Lovely young bird. Maybe someday soon, she'll bring her mate by for a visit!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for a great good news update Cindy  And wonderful news that she still comes by so frequently even though it sounds like she's back in the flock -- sure has the best of both worlds!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

She looks great! I love happy endings and Cindy...you know how I feel about the care you provide...the best.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

She's looking good Cindy, that's great she's still dropping by. 
Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I'll bet every night when you went to sleep you thought about that little one just outside your window and it made you feel good! It would me.

Cindy, she is lovely and thanks to your great care has a chance for a good quality of life.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, she is beautiful. It's wonderful she is sticking around. She must like it there and especially the menu 

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the good news update and lovely photos! That is a beautiful and very healthy looking pigeon!

Terry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

She looks beautiful and healthy. You did a great job there. But I can't get over the clarity of that picture! What sort of camera did you use?

Cynthia


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Okay -- I have to ask.  Is that fake grass or real grass? The only grass I've ever had that looked that good was fake. 


That is one gorgeous pidgie. You did a great job!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Cindy,

Thanks for the update and pictures. She looks terrific. You did a great job with her.

Margaret


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

flitsnowzoom said:


> Okay -- I have to ask.  Is that fake grass or real grass? The only grass I've ever had that looked that good was fake.
> 
> 
> That is one gorgeous pidgie. You did a great job!


 That's the real stuff i hope they have a lawn mower. lol .george


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That is great news. She certainly does look fat and sassy!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YES, I can testify that the grass is REAL! Cindy's yard is just the greatest place...and next to water too!

No wonder the pijies love to visit...not to mention humans...like me! I am not at ALL surprised that the lovely baby keeps returning! I hope she will bring her mate too!! She sure is a pretty one!

Actually, Cindy does not use a real fancy camera, but she can tell you what it is. She loves that camera because it does take great pictures! I think she Velcros the camera to her so she is EverReady (no pun intended) to snap a shot! lol

Many thanks for posting, Cindy!

HUGS and SCRITCHES TO ALL

Shi & Squeaks

P.S. IF you can, give the big bomber (a.k.a Beautiful) a hug or at least a scritch from me!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I only thought grass like that existed in Scott's lawn care commercials. . . . My poor yard would be soooo embarrassed if I ever took its picture LOL! I do, however, have some of the finest and hardiest bindweed this side of the Mississippi


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> *I'll bet every night when you went to sleep you thought about that little one just outside your window and it made you feel good!* It would me.
> 
> Cindy, she is lovely and thanks to your great care has a chance for a good quality of life.


It sure did, Maggie.  



cyro51 said:


> She looks beautiful and healthy. You did a great job there.
> But *I can't get over the clarity of that picture! What sort of camera did you use?*
> Cynthia


Actually, Cynthia, it's an old Sony Mavica. I've had it about six years now & was reluctant to buy it but Chuck insisted. Sooo glad that he did. I love it. I don't think they even make them anymore.

Every picture I've taken has been from that camera. As with everything, some are better than others & some are very unusual. I never know what I'm going to capture.  

Here's one of my top ten favorite 'feral' photos AND the most unusual.
The second one is a squeaker taking his first flight from atop Mikko & Pij'ette's place down to Frank & Jessie's place. This was back in '04 (pre aviary days) when my guys were living outside. 
I hadn't paid any attention the the 'tail' until Terry mentioned it when I first posted the picture way back when.  
The parents were behind the baby, watching him. They flew down to greet him once he landed. I think I have a picture of it. Will take a look. It's cute. 

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, I gotta say that second picture is really something. His little tail feathers look like a banner hung on him. So unusual. Great pictures.....as always.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks Maggie.  

I did find the picture of the parents greeting the little one after his successful landing. 
He was sooo pleased with himself.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Those two "baby" pictures are really something, Cindy!! A TRUE *before* and *after!*

Bet REALLY cute captions could be applied to those two pictures! Great for a contest!   

Was that baby ever named?

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi
& Squeaks (who says that those are some *really* fine Blue Bars. NOT quite as handsome as HE is, but very close!)


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Those are fabulous pictues Cindy! Loved them. Your bird room is so utterly perfect, even before the aviary.

Margaret


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Wait a minute. Went back and looked more closely. Are those outside? I don't recall the white brick in the AZ room, but then I was more focused on the birds.

M.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

flitsnowzoom said:


> Okay -- I have to ask.  *Is that fake grass or real grass? * The only grass I've ever had that looked that good was fake.
> 
> 
> That is one gorgeous pidgie. You did a great job!


Yep! It's real grass.  And yes, George we do have a mower.  
The yard isn't real big, but it's mowed _every_ week.



Margarret said:


> Wait a minute. Went back and looked more closely. *Are those outside? I don't recall the white brick in the AZ room*, but then I was more focused on the birds.
> 
> M.


Yes, those cages were outside. However we do have white brick inside as well.  

I had two large cages out on the patio for a couple years. One housed Mikko, Pij'ette & their two daughters, Sadie & Sam. The other housed Frank & Jessie. Then Chuck built the aviary & they were all brought inside. 

Cindy


----------

